# Low Sodium Hot Dogs?



## gpalexiades (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello,

Would anyone know where I would be able to buy Low Sodium Hot Dogs online? I tried local stores, but they don't carry them. Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you,
George


----------



## Caine (Aug 16, 2007)

Unless you go for turkey or chicken dogs, which I personally can not stomach, Hebrew National Light I believe have the lowest sodium content.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't kinow the sodium content but I buy Ball Park Light.  They are REALLY good.  Every grocery store in my area carries them.  Against Hebrew National though, i don't know how they compare.


----------



## Caine (Aug 16, 2007)

I used to like Ball Park Franks, but they don't PLUMP when you cook them any more


----------



## Deeblock (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, Hebrew national lights are definitely the best in terms of taste for what you are getting. They are low in fat, sodium, etc...and they actually taste pretty good. However, they are think and overcook easily. Just keep an eye on them.


----------

